# Treats, how frequent.....



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

do you give your Malts treats?

Is it just because or for a reward?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine get a treat every day after their daily grooming. Usually they get bananas, apples, cheerios, or ritz crackers. Occasionally, they get fresh chicken or steak. I'm picky about what they get and I measure their food so they won't get fat.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter gets a treat after pooping each day, we give them for training, and we give them when he needs to have some 1:1 time with himself when we need to work or get things done.

ETA: today was a typical workday & we are expen training so I actually kept track of the amount of treats he got. Hunter got a total of 8 treats today - some were high value and some were not but that was his total. I also used some of his dinner as treats in his expen training.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We only give out treats (usually) as a reward for a behavior we asked for, such as sitting, etc. Occasionally we will give them a fresh blueberry from the refrigerator as we walk by, but that is very rare.

Both London & Preston will be going to obedience classes starting Monday, so they will get high value treats daily when we work on training.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I give out treats after grooming, and first thing in the morning when they wake up. I used to treat a lot more, but I've cut down as Nikki has gotten older.

If I am training them, I will treat. 

I give out tiny pieces of fruits/veggies or meats, either fresh or dried/dehydrated, either from leftovers or Plato brand organic dog treats. 

I used to treat with Cheerio-type O's cereal, but now only give them rarely, as we're moving toward being a completely grain-free household. 

I think as your dog gets older, cutting down on treats is a good idea, especially if they are higher carb treats.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I give a treat at night when i get a treat. lol we treat together. lol


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! I'm glad I asked you guys. I see we've been giving Kodi treats way too often. :blush:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine usually just get their kibble unless it is something special we are training. Honestly Roo usually gets trained with a toy. They don't get random treats during the day, only for working.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'm over-treating..... usually during the day.

I give her a Greenies, bits of fruit and veg eg. 7 blueberries and 2 tbls. of yogourt


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My husband gives way to many treats:angry: we actually have fights about it:blush: if I had my way the girls would ONLY get a treat after I groomed them


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Terry36 said:


> do you give your Malts treats?
> 
> Is it just because or for a reward?


Feddie (Feather, we call her Feddie) says to give them every 5 seconds.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We use the NILIF method (nothing in life is free) making obedience part of the fun! (this is not my method, I stole it from someone else)
I boil chicken breast & cut it in the size of a small pea---freeze it in small, very small, plastic bags and take one out every few days---the cat gets these too. We call it "yum-yum" and Kitzel will do anything for one. I put a piece on the floor and make him stay---when I verbally release him he can have it---it works! This is added in to his food allotment. Since he doesn't like kibble I don't try and tempt him w/it---simply leave a couple of pieces in his dish so IF he is really hungry he will find them. 
Raw carrots are also a special treat for him---esp. if we want to watch a movie! 
I have yet to feed him something he would not eat! He is even thinking about the cat!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i used to treat after every pee n poop , but that was alot of treats , now i do it while grooming , and when im trying to train , this dog still doesnt sit !!! and i give occasional treats for good behavior n for dancing n spinning for mommy .lol


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We treat as part of training, and as part of their daily afternoon fetch. I also give fruits and yogurt when I am snacking. We don't give any commercial treats anymore though. It's usually baked organic chicken breast.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

All treats are earned, as is playtime, breakfast, dinner, etc. Basically, anything they want.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Treats are earned in this house. Sometimes kisses, cuddles & attention is the 'treat' - it doesn't need to be food


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

We have cut back on the treats and it has made a difference! She now eats ALL of her food in the morning and in the evening.


----------

